

Keyway: A simple lock library - adefa
http://blog.strieber.org/keyway

======
zokier
Maybe I'm missing something, but shouldn't locks generally have some
protections against race conditions? E.g. starting from line 15:

    
    
        acquire_lock_for() {
          if not_locked $1; then
            lock_log "Creating $1 lock."
            touch "$LOCK_DIR/$1".lock
            check_execution "acquire lock"
          fi
        }
    

what if another process creates lock file between the `if not_locked` and
`touch` lines?

~~~
adefa
I've updated the library and blog if you'd like to take a look. Thanks for
your feedback!

